# Any suggestions for bonding inside a cage?



## Piggiku (Apr 21, 2016)

Hey There! :wf grey:

I was wondering what are some things I can do as a new owner to engage with my budgie. I know that I can offer a small bit of millet or soft food to start the bonding process -- What can I do outside of this? I know, in due time, I will be working on trying to take her out of the cage - but is there anything I can do with her while she is in the cage?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Indeed there is!  The first stage in the bonding process is getting your budgie used to your presence and voice and this is done by spending some time by sitting close to the cage and talking or reading to your budgie in calm, positive, reassuring and encouraging way. 
By doing this you will be establishing the foundations of trust and making a connection with your budgie. With time, your budgie will increasingly get more comfortable around you and will not perceive you as a potential threat.
By reading your budgie's body language, you will know when to proceed in the next step of training. When she shows clear signs of being receptive to you (by moving closer to you while in the cage for example), you can then move your hand slowly towards her and try to offer her a little tasty treat.

You will find all the detailed information and tips on how to tame and build a solid bond with your budgie by checking the sticky threads here at the Taming and Bonding section.

Best of luck with everything!


----------

